# Oops litter in So Cal... All black babies with white on tummies



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 5 boys and 5 girls. Pics coming soon. They are about 5 weeks old, so ready to go next week. They have all been handled and are curious and sweet. Currently bouncing around. If interested please post.


----------



## brananamuffin (Sep 11, 2013)

I am very interested in getting a playmate for my rat Stuart! I also live in the SoCal area. Is it possible to get more information? Thanks!


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent you a PM! thanks!


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also like more info


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's 6 girls and 4 boys. They're still available. They're also on Craigslist with pics. Text or call 562-519-6088


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bump for CL ad with pics! http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pet/4099039636.html

Mention this forum and get free rats!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

You did separate them before 5 weeks right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, they were separated at 5 weeks.


----------

